# Too true!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Enjoy (maybe?)









Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Very true. Each one coming to impose their legalized form of theft upon you.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> Enjoy (maybe?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, too close to the truth...

Eventually that sort of stuff is going to kill this country... Just a matter of time. Gets harder to do stuff every year...

The old Soviet system worked for as long as it did for two reasons-- 1) the Soviet people were extremely patriotic and dedicated and put up with more crap without question than any other people in history, and 2) if they didn't, the NKVD or KGB would rapidly pick them up and ship them off to the gulag, or worse...

Once Stalin croaked in '53, the gulag system slowly ended, and over time the "kinder, gentler" version of Soviet totalitarianism took its place. People aren't (totally) stupid; once they figure out the easiest way of doing something they'll do it that way... While the "Great Patriotic War" (WWII to the rest of us) generation gladly went to work in the tractor factory for the glory of the Motherland, by the 70's their kids had pretty much resigned themselves to the 'easiest way possible'... Over time when it became apparent to "Boris" that even though "Ivan" came to work blind stinking drunk on vodka and spent most of the sleeping it off in the back room, and yet no uniformed men came to haul "Ivan" off to the gulag (or put a bullet into the back of his skull) and yet the communist system gave "Ivan" just as much as it gave "Boris", no matter HOW HARD Boris might work trying to "get ahead" (the communist ideal-- we're all equal, comrades!" Eventually Boris figured out "why should I kill myself on the job-- screw it and just do just enough to get by, just like Ivan... Pretty soon the whole country is working on this mindset-- there's no INCENTIVE to work harder to do anything special, out of the ordinary, etc-- whatever benefits there MIGHT be are taken away and distributed equally with the do-nothings... so basically it's in your best interests to be a do-nothing as well, since you'll get your meager bit regardless of whether you're a do-nothing or not... Doing something just benefits "someone else" like the fatcat Party bosses and throws a little extra in the pot, which most of goes to the do-nothings... SO WHY BOTHER???

This country is headed down the same path as fast as we can get there it seems... penalize the doers, take away the benefits of hard work and innovation, and give it to the do-nothings and scum of society, because we're "all equal" and we all "have to help" the "disadvantaged" (do-nothings).

Same formula always equals the same inevitable result...

Later! OL J R


----------

